# Tool Shelving with a Victorian Twist



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

These are the tool shelves in the work trailer for my business. Just for fun the brackets are patterned after some I have made for Victorian buildings. The brackets are only part of the system though and some of you might like something like this for shop use.

I made it so the shelves lift out (if I need the space for cargo hauling). They drop over pairs of cleats that are also slotted for slat wall fixtures.

The shelves are bored for wire cages that keep the tools organized and in place. They can be easily moved around for different arrangements. The wire retainers allow everything to be seen, rather than enclosed in cabinets.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

you just inspired me for my shop rebuild. Always wanted to think of ways to utilize the space above the garage door track and the windows and this looks like a great way to store things.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

The shelves have a cleat at the back that fits over the rails mounted on spacer blocks, if that makes sense.

It went together pretty fast, then again I have a good helper.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great shelving idea, and I really like that furry helper/hindrance you have.


----------



## girlinamovie (Apr 4, 2016)

This is great!!! Where did the wire bins come from?


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice project - like the cleat system..and great helper!!


----------

